# Umlaute in Terminalfenster und Dateinamen nicht möglich

## p.falk

Hallo!

Ich habe laut http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung mein System auf Deutsch umgestellt, kann jedoch in einem Terminalfenster in Gnome keine Umlaute eintippen, auch in Nautilus können keine Dateinamen mit Umlauten angezeigt werden.

Melde ich mich jedoch direkt an der Konsole an, dann kann ich Umlaute in Dateinamen verwenden. Wieder zurück in der graphischen Oberfläche zeigt Nautilus bei dieser erstellten Datei ein Fragezeichen anstatt des Umlautes und im Dateinamen die Ergänzung "Unicode ungültig".

kernel:  gentoo-dev-sources  2.6.10-gentoo-r6  auf P4

Hat jem. einen Hinweis was da schief gelaufen ist?

Danke & Grüße

   Peter

----------

## COiN3D

Hast du im Kernel bei den Dateisystemen die gewünschten Charsets mit einkompiliert?

----------

## p.falk

 *re-nice wrote:*   

> Hast du im Kernel bei den Dateisystemen die gewünschten Charsets mit einkompiliert?

 

Hier ein Auszug aus meiner .config

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

Sollte eigentlich alles da sein.

Grüße

   Peter

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Im Gnome Terminal sollte es helfen, unter 'Terminal' -> 'Set Charcter Encoding' auf z.B. 'ISO-8859-15' zu wechseln.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## p.falk

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Im Gnome Terminal sollte es helfen, unter 'Terminal' -> 'Set Charcter Encoding' auf z.B. 'ISO-8859-15' zu wechseln.

 

Ja, das stimmt, dann kann ich Umlaute eintippen. Wenn ich jedoch eine Datei anlege:

touch höher.txt

und dann anzeigen möchte:

ls

-->   h?her.txt

Gibt es Einstellungen bei X oder gnome, oder muss ich die beiden re-emergen?

Grüße

   Peter

----------

## p.falk

Hallo!

Ich habe mal versucht, den Kernel neu zu kompilieren und dabei NLS mit folgenden Optionen verwendet:

Versuch 1:

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

Versuch 2:

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

Beide Male werden die Dateien mit Umlauten in Nautilus korrekt dargestellt. Ich kann jedoch keine neuen Dateien mit Umlauten anlegen bzw. welche umbenennen und dadurch Umlaute hinzufügen.

Ausserdem: Wenn ich eine Datei z.B. mit gedit öffne, dann steht in der Fenstertitelleiste

anstatt höchst.txt --> h%C3%B6chst.txt, im Reiter steht der Dateiname korrekt.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie man das beheben kann?

Ich habe auch von einer variablen GDM_LANG gelesen, die jedoch im Wiki für die deutsche Lokalisierung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung#make.conf_konfigurieren nicht erwähnt ist. Ist dies noch aktuell, muss ich eventuell gnome und gdm neu kompilieren und vorher diese Variable in /etc/env.d/02locale eintragen?

Funktioniert die deutsche Lokalisierung bei jemandem einwandfrei? Könntest Du mir bitte Deine Lokalisierungsdateien hier posten:

rc.conf

/etc/profile

02locale

make.conf

sowie den NLS-Teil Deiner .config

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?

Vielen Dank & Grüße

  Peter

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ein 'zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NLS' bringt:

```
CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y
```

In der '/etc/profile' hab ich:

```
export LANG="en_IE@euro"
```

In der '/etc/rc.conf':

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1"

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

Das System ist auf englisch eingestellt. Mit Umlauten ... hab ich keine Probleme. Der Wechsel von 'LANG=en_IE@euro' auf 'de_DE@euro' dürfte dabei auch nichts ändern.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## p.falk

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für das Posting der Config-Inhalte.

Ich habe mal probiert, genau die gleichen Einstellungen vorzunehmen, habe den Kernel neu kompiliert, aber es gibt noch immer den gleichen Fehler:

Umlaute in Dateinamen werden in Nautilus angezeigt, aber ich kann keine neuen Dateien mit Umlauten anlegen. Dabei erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:

'Der Name 'höchst.txt" ist ungültig. Bitte benutzen Sie einen anderen Namen.'

Es muss also offensichtlich noch andere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten geben.

Beste Grüße

   Peter

----------

## musv

Ok, also bei mir kann ich Dateinamen mit Umlauten vergeben. Verantwortlich für die Sprache des Dateisystems ist meines Wissens nach der Kernel.

Unter Punkt:

-> File Systems -> Native Language Support

hab ich bei mir eingestellt:

```

(iso8859-15) Default NLS Option                                      

  <M>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)                           

  <M>   Codepage 737 (Greek)                                           

.

.

  <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

  <M>   NLS KOI8-R (Russian)                                           

  <M>   NLS KOI8-U/RU (Ukrainian, Belarusian)                 

  <M>   NLS UTF8                                                        

```

Also als Default-Option iso-8859-15, dasselbe auch fest reincompiliert und alles andere als Modul. 

Desweiteren meine /etc/env.d/02locales:

```

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

GDM_LANG="de_DE@euro"

```

Meine /etc/rc.conf

```

UNICODE="no"

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefonts

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

```

/etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias 

```

German                  de_DE.ISO-8859-15,de_DE

```

Der GDM ist dabei als besonders tückisch anzusehen, weil der unbedingt erstmal utf-8 verwenden will. Du mußt die locale.alias (wie hier) ändern, dann im gdm auf Language gehen und dort Deutsch explizit auswählen. Irgend 'ne Configdatei, wo man das außerhalb vom gdm ändern kann, hab ich nicht gefunden.

~/.Xdefaults

```

xterm*font: *-*-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

xterm*boldFont: *-*-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

xTerm*color4    :       #4466FD

xTerm*color12   :       #4466FD

xterm*background:       black

xterm*foreground:       green

xterm*scrollBar:        off

xterm*saveLines :       2000

! Aterm*geometry:       100x24

Aterm*font: *-*-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

Aterm*boldFont: *-*-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

Aterm*scrollBar:        False

Aterm*reverseWrap:      True

Aterm*loginShell:       True

Aterm*background:       black

Aterm*foreground:       green

Aterm*transparent:      True

Aterm*shading:          40

Aterm*slowTransparency: True

Aterm*saveLines:        32767

Aterm*color4:           #4466FD

Aterm*color12:          #4466FD

```

Die .Xdefaults mußt du mit xmodmap .Xdefaults noch zuweisen.

Mehr hab ich zur deutschen Lokalisierung auch nicht drin. Ein kleines Problem hab ich dabei selber. Wenn mit emerge ein neues Paket installieren will, bekomm ich sowas:

```
 emerge mp32ogg

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/mp32ogg-0.11-r4 to /

>>> Downloading http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/mp32ogg

--11:27:48--  http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/mp32ogg

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mp32ogg'

AuflÃ¶sen des Hostnamen Â»www-cache.tu-chemnitz.deÂ«.... 134.109.132.163

Verbindungsaufbau zu www-cache.tu-chemnitz.de[134.109.132.163]:8080... verbunden.

Proxy Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

LÃ?nge: 9,216 [text/plain]

100%[====================================>] 9,216         --.--K/s             

11:27:48 (573.28 KB/s) - Â»/usr/portage/distfiles/mp32oggÂ« gespeichert [9216/9216]

```

Hat da noch jemand 'ne Idee, wie ich das von utf auf iso bekomm? Das tritt sowohl in der Konsole als auch im xterm/aterm auf. Am consoletranslation liegts nicht. Das hab ich schon ausprobiert.

----------

## p.falk

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Posting!

Es scheint auf den ersten Blick zu funktionieren, ich muss noch einiges Testen, aber ich denke es ist geschafft.

Beste Grüße

  Peter

----------

## l3u

Ich glaube, das ist ein wget-Problem. Bei mir waren alle Umlaute in wget da, bis zu nem Update davon. Ohne, daß ich irgendwas an irgendeiner Config-Datei geändert habe, bekomm ich jetzt auch die Umlautfehler. Aber nur bei wget.

----------

## 76062563

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, das ist ein wget-Problem. Bei mir waren alle Umlaute in wget da, bis zu nem Update davon. Ohne, daß ich irgendwas an irgendeiner Config-Datei geändert habe, bekomm ich jetzt auch die Umlautfehler. Aber nur bei wget.

 

bei mir auch, hat das jemand schon irgendwie weggekriegt?

----------

## p.falk

Hallo!

zunächst noch ein Nachtrag: ich habe nochmals ein altes Image eingespielt um zu überprüfen, was nun verantwortlich war, dass nun Umlaute in Dateinamen in Nautilus funktionieren. Es lag schlicht an der Sprach-Einstellung in GDM, die restlichen config.Einstellungen hatte ich offensichtlich bereits.

Zu den nicht funktionierenden Umlauten in der Konsole: ich habe dies auch bei emerge, und auch bei partimage ist es mir aufgefallen. Weiss jemand, wie man auch dieses Manko beheben kann?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

  Peter

----------

## kurt

hi,

```
less /usr/share/consolefonts/README.lat9
```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

hat zumindest bei mir geholfen

gruss

kurt

----------

## p.falk

Hallo!

 *kurt wrote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

 

Leider bei mir nicht. Hier ein Auszug aus

```
wget --help
```

```
       --cut-dirs=ZAHL             ZAHL der Verzeichnisebenen der Gegenseite  A 1/4 berspringen

       --progress=STYLE         Anzeige fA 1/4 r den Download auf STYLE setzen

Fehlerberichte und VerbesserungsvorschlA?ge bitte an <bug-wget@gnu.org> schicken.
```

Funktioniert das bei Dir? Was hast Du sonst in Deinen Lokalisierungs-Config-Files?

Grüße

   Peter

----------

## hothead

Hab ne Lösung zum utf-8 problem von wget gefunden.

Mandrake hat bereits Anfang 2004 einen Patch integriert.

Allerdings werden mit dem gepatchten wget die 

umlaute mit einer nicht utf8 locale nicht angezeigt.

Ist eigentlich absolut simpel:

```
--- ./po/de.po.tv   2004-02-18 14:19:17.000000000 +0100

+++ ./po/de.po   2004-02-18 14:19:30.000000000 +0100

@@ -12,7 +12,7 @@

 "Last-Translator: Jochen Hein <jochen@jochen.org>\n"

 "Language-Team: German <de@li.org>\n"

 "MIME-Version: 1.0\n"

-"Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1\n"

+"Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8\n"

 "Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8-bit\n"

 

 #: src/connect.c:88
```

ebuild das den patch mit einbindet:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/wget/wget-1.9.1-r3.ebuild,v 1.10 2005/03/14 18:23:44 hardave Exp $

inherit gnuconfig eutils

NPVER=20031022

DESCRIPTION="Network utility to retrieve files from the WWW"

HOMEPAGE="http://wget.sunsite.dk/"

SRC_URI="mirror://gnu/wget/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc-macos s390 sh sparc x86"

IUSE="build debug ipv6 nls socks5 ssl static"

RDEPEND="ssl? ( >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6b )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

        sys-devel/autoconf"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}+ipvmisc.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PN}-1.9-uclibc.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-locale.patch

        # security patch for bug 74008

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PN}-CAN-2004-1487.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-fix-de-translations.patch

}

src_compile() {

        # Make wget use up-to-date configure scripts

        gnuconfig_update

        local myconf

        use ssl \

                && myconf="${myconf} --with-ssl" \

                || myconf="${myconf} --without-ssl --disable-opie --disable-digest"

        use ssl && CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -I/usr/include/openssl"

        econf \

                --sysconfdir=/etc/wget \

                `use_enable ipv6` \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable debug` \

                `use_with socks5 socks` \

                ${myconf} || die

        if use static; then

                emake LDFLAGS="--static" || die

        else

                emake || die

        fi

}

src_install() {

        if use build; then

                insinto /usr

                dobin ${S}/src/wget

                return

        fi

        make prefix=${D}/usr sysconfdir=${D}/etc/wget \

                mandir=${D}/usr/share/man infodir=${D}/usr/share/info install || die

        dodoc AUTHORS COPYING ChangeLog MACHINES MAILING-LIST NEWS README TODO

        dodoc doc/sample.wgetrc

}
```

----------

## misterjack

mal OT, warum haltet ihr noch an dem veralteten iso-8859-1(5) fest? die zukunft ist utf-8

----------

## rkaerner

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> mal OT, warum haltet ihr noch an dem veralteten iso-8859-1(5) fest? die zukunft ist utf-8

 

Weil - genauso OT - wir auch noch immer Tastaturen benutzen, um die EIngaben in unseren Rechner zu bekommen. Die Zukunft ist in der tat eines der wenigen Dinge, die Leute wie Bill Gates und die ganzen Indianer da draußen im (www|chat|irc) nicht interessiert. Du willst nicht wissen, was man mir alles ins Gesicht geblasen hat, als ich mit utf-8 im IRC gepostet habe.

Zurück zum Topic:

Mich nervt die Klamotte mit wget und seinen Umlauten auch gewaltig. Nun bin ich aber, das gebe ich frei von der Leber weg zu, (noch) ein gewaltiger ebuild-n00b. Hilft mir jemand mit einer Kurzanleitung, was ich wo hin schaffen muß, um nach einem erneuten emerge des aktuellen wget auch mit is-8859-1(|5) Umlaute zu haben?

Danke.

----------

## misterjack

 *rkaerner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weil - genauso OT - wir auch noch immer Tastaturen benutzen, um die EIngaben in unseren Rechner zu bekommen.
> 
> 

 

wat mit utf-8 geht das net?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *rkaerner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Zukunft ist in der tat eines der wenigen Dinge, die Leute wie Bill Gates und die ganzen Indianer da draußen im (www|chat|irc) nicht interessiert.
> 
> Du willst nicht wissen, was man mir alles ins Gesicht geblasen hat, als ich mit utf-8 im IRC gepostet habe. 
> ...

 

x-chat z.b benötigt ein klitzekleine änderung um iso-8859-15 zu pasten, das ist imho absolut kein grund. außerdem werden immer mehr channels auf utf-8 umgestellt. Bill Gates interessiert glaub ich hier mal die wenigsten und im www-bereich zum bleistift gibts absolut keine Nachteile mit utf-8. In deiner Argumentation habe ich kein aussagekräftiges UTF-8 Kontra erkennen können.

----------

## rkaerner

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> In deiner Argumentation habe ich kein aussagekräftiges UTF-8 Kontra erkennen können.

 

*schmunzel* Du wirst auch keins finden. Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, daß xchat und generell eine gui nicht zwingend eine Voraussetzung sind, um am Zwischennetz teilzunehmen.

Es spricht nichts gegen utf-8, ich sehe nur gern zu, daß ich ohne Klimmzüge und mit globalen Einstellungen so weit wie möglich komme. Dummerweise gibt es weit mehr Wintendos als *ix-Maschinen, vor allem im Desktop-Segment. Als Pessimist würde ich also empfehlen, windows-1252 .... ok, ok, ich höre ja schon auf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hothead

@rkaerner

 *Quote:*   

> Nun bin ich aber, das gebe ich frei von der Leber weg zu, (noch) ein gewaltiger ebuild-n00b. Hilft mir jemand mit einer Kurzanleitung, was ich wo hin schaffen muß, um nach einem erneuten emerge des aktuellen wget auch mit is-8859-1(|5) Umlaute zu haben? 

 

Versteh nicht ganz was du willst ? wget mit utf-8 oder iso-8859-15 Unterstützung? -> beides zusammen geht leider nicht.

Der patch den ich oben gepostet habe ist für den utf-8 support.

Was das mit den ebuilds angeht: Da dieses Thema schon etliche male durchgekaut wurde und ich zu faul bin, dir den kompletten

Vorgang zu erklären, liest du dir am besten mal die ebuild howto durch oder suchst im Forum nach PORTAGE_OVERLAY o. ä..

Auch die manpages 'portage make.conf' sind hilfreich. 

Falls du dann noch schwierigkeiten hast, helfe ich dir natürlich gerne weiter.

----------

## rkaerner

 *hothead wrote:*   

> ebuild howto
> 
> Falls du dann noch schwierigkeiten hast, helfe ich dir natürlich gerne weiter.

 

Ein Link. Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Damit hast du schon mal meinen Respekt, denn ich gehöre durchaus zu der Grupe der Menschen, die sich ihr Wissen gern erarbeiten. Meinen Dank dafür, irnkwie bin ich bis jetzt über dieses Howto immer weggesegelt. Selektive Wahrnehmung oder sowas.

Sollte ich danach noch Schwierigkeiten haben, werde ich dein Angebot gern annehmen.

Ralph

----------

